# Xtra Clean 1982 Stumpjumper



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

This one couldn't have been ridden more than a handful of times?




























Mored pictures and details @ https://mombat.org/1982_Stumpjumper_1055.htm


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I was suprised to learn that the original Stumpjumpers were brazed by 3Rensho.

That's a fantastic time machine. Better than the MTB Hall of Fame bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thats impressive.

Parts on those first Stumpy's were pretty cool.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> I was suprised to learn that the original Stumpjumpers were brazed by 3Rensho.


for real?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Yup - 3rensho. Neat huh? If you're ever near Rifle, ask Yamaguchi about it.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Yup - 3rensho. Neat huh? If you're ever near Rifle, ask Yamaguchi about it.


I hadn't heard this either. It appears that the early bikes were both TIG welded or lugged. The TIG bikes have a serial umber that starts with a "T" and the lugged bikes start with "H". I had guessed that H might be Hodaka?


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## singletracktourist (Jul 27, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> I was suprised to learn that the original Stumpjumpers were brazed by 3Rensho.
> 
> That's a fantastic time machine. Better than the MTB Hall of Fame bike.


Pretty sure thats not true. 3Rensho did however build some of the Specialized Allez frames.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

First Flight said:


> I hadn't heard this either. It appears that the early bikes were both TIG welded or lugged. The TIG bikes have a serial umber that starts with a "T" and the lugged bikes start with "H". I had guessed that H might be Hodaka?


Beautiful bike! It looks almost NOS. I thought the serial numbers on the lugged bikes started with "M". My lugged '82 is "M2G2....", with G corresponding to the month of production. Does the "T" in the TIG serial numbers stand for Toyo?

Craig


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ok*



singletracktourist said:


> Pretty sure thats not true. 3Rensho did however build some of the Specialized Allez frames.


Whatever you say! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nice find! I seem to recall riding friends back in like 1979' - 1980'. And if I'm not mistaken that was the first bike that was actually considered a mountain bike.
Asking all experts am I correct?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice find! I seem to recall riding friends back in like 1979' - 1980'. And if I'm not mistaken that was the first bike that was actually considered a mountain bike.
> Asking all experts am I correct?


The Ritchey/Fisher/Kelly "MountainBike" was the first "official" mountain bike, but Joe Breeze probably gets the credit as the first builder to make a dedicated, performance oriented off-road bicycle with 26" wheels from scratch. Charlie Cunningham was in there too, and I'm sure there are others from the same time period that were working on ideas, but you have to give Tom Ritchey credit for being the first to make "production" mountain bikes. Sinyard just took a Ritchey to Japan and told them to make cheap copies of it, so he gets no development credit in my book. Specialized's only contribution to the early years of mountain biking was having the money to mass produce them and getting them into the hands of a lot more people. Oh and they had good tire designs for the time.

(I'm not a fan of Mike Sinyard or his business ethics, so the above is heavily biased, although I believe it is essentially true.)


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Their tires look alot like mitsubishi comp IIs.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

-Anomie- said:


> The Ritchey/Fisher/Kelly "MountainBike" was the first "official" mountain bike, but Joe Breeze probably gets the credit as the first builder to make a dedicated, performance oriented off-road bicycle with 26" wheels from scratch. Charlie Cunningham was in there too, and I'm sure there are others from the same time period that were working on ideas, but you have to give Tom Ritchey credit for being the first to make "production" mountain bikes. Sinyard just took a Ritchey to Japan and told them to make cheap copies of it, so he gets no development credit in my book. Specialized's only contribution to the early years of mountain biking was having the money to mass produce them and getting them into the hands of a lot more people. Oh and they had good tire designs for the time.
> 
> (I'm not a fan of Mike Sinyard or his business ethics, so the above is heavily biased, although I believe it is essentially true.)


Thanks just curious what big tire bike would I have tried in and around 1977 - 1979 that was considered one of the first or the first mountain bike? Was that the time the Stumpjumper came out or was it possibly another that I rode?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

It's pretty commonly known that the first Stumpjumpers (lugged) were made in Japan by Toyo. While it may be possible that other builders possibly made some frames, the production bikes were at Toyo. Maybe Toyo contracted out some of the building to other frame builders. That was a common practice in Italy, why not Japan too.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thanks just curious what big tire bike would I have tried in and around 1977 - 1979 that was considered one of the first or the first mountain bike? Was that the time the Stumpjumper came out or was it possibly another that I rode?


Specialized was the first production mtb i think around late 81, 82, but definitely not the first mountain bike. Specialized was a knock-off of the real thing as mentioned above. Ritchey was making mtbs in 78 I think. Joe Breeze a bit before that.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Specialized was the first production mtb i think around late 81, 82, but definitely not the first mountain bike. Specialized was a knock-off of the real thing as mentioned above. Ritchey was making mtbs in 78 I think. Joe Breeze a bit before that.


The first Breezer was finished in Sept. '77. The Ritchey made Mountain Bike was spring of '79 and the term "mountain bike" wasn't used until later in '79.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Breezer info @ http://mombat.org/Breezer.htm

This was all put together with Joes help so it should be nice and accurate.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks guys for all your good info. on the history of the first MTBS. From what I have gathered I must have been lucky enough to try out a Breezer between 1977-1978. I was 16 at the time and my older sister’s new boyfriend had just purchased it. I rode it once and unfortunately never had a chance to again. As they only dated a couple of times. What stuck in my head was the big balloon tires what we would consider balloon tires back then. I feel very lucky to be able to say I at least test rode one of the first back in the day. I'm sure many of you on this forum have alot more to brag about than just test riding one.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I must have been lucky enough to try out a Breezer between 1977-1978. I was 16 at the time and my older sister's new boyfriend had just purchased it. I rode it once and unfortunately never had a chance to again. As they only dated a couple of times.


So, uh, what's your sister's name?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Repack Rider said:


> So, uh, what's your sister's name?


Jill, and she dated a guy named Jack and they went up the hill to fetch a pail of water..
Please tell me your not Jack?

*Here is the entire story if this rings a bell let me know.*
Jack and Jill went up the hill 
To fetch a pail of water. 
Jack fell down and broke his crown, 
And Jill came tumbling after.

Up Jack got and home did trot 
As fast as he could caper; 
And went to bed and covered his head 
In vinegar and brown paper.


----------



## Stumpjunkie (Aug 8, 2011)

This is my first 1982 Stumpjumper. I've owned it for about 10 years. I've replaced the seat post and mounted some 26x1.5 tread. At 6'2", it fits me nicely and rides like a dream come true. It has become my favorite daily rider. I plan to mount a matching Blackburn Front Rack. I still have the original tires and seat post.

T2C00270




























I just bought my second 1982 Stumpjumper from the original owner about a month ago. 100% original and in very good shape. The only thing I can see that may be missing would be the caps to the cranks? Will probably replace the seat post and save the tires on this one also.

T2C00193


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

That sure is a nice looking bike. Glad to hear you have the original tires! I only have one Stumpjumper tire in my collection, admittedly its not in good shape.

Even better to hear you ride it daily, designed to take years of riding and its doing just that!


----------



## RFC (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm still on the lookout for an old Stumpjumper


----------



## seemlessstate (Apr 3, 2011)

mainlyfats said:


> I was suprised to learn that the original Stumpjumpers were brazed by 3Rensho.
> 
> That's a fantastic time machine. Better than the MTB Hall of Fame bike.


It seems a fair amount of the early Specialized bikes were made by 3Rensho. I had an early 80's Sequoia touring bike at one point that was 3rensho made. it was a beauty. some of the early Allez frames were made by him too.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

-Anomie- said:


> (I'm not a fan of Mike Sinyard or his business ethics, so the above is heavily biased, although I believe it is essentially true.)


I've that echoed before. What exactly does he do that's so bad?


----------

